# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Bow Hunting permitting clarifications please.

## MarkN

The main reason I am now to embark on the Bow Hunting path, is because, in recent years,  I've happened across Pigs, Goats, Turkeys, Geese, Rabbits, Hares and Possums, even Pea Fowl. And I like to eat these. 

I don't really want to get a firearm and fire arms licence for the 3 or 4 times a year when I'll use it. I thought about a high powered air gun, but they're really only suitable for the smaller dinners.

So I decided on a Compound Bow, because there is also sport to be had, in the practise and mastery, of all the gidgets and adjustimos, and you can practise with these, in your local park, without sparking a man hunt. 

NZ Police say - "What are the rules relating to crossbows? - You do not need a licence but under the Crimes Act crossbows (bow and arrows) are offensive weapons. - Bow and arrows should only be carried with a lawful, proper and sufficient purpose, for example you are taking your crossbow to archery practice or hunting." OK, that's me, lawful and proper  :Have A Nice Day: 

And I've researched all the information I can regarding the use of bows for hunting in NZ.

What I've found is below:

On DOC land:   
Hunting with bows and crossbows is allowed on public conservation land as long as a hunting permit is obtained.
Bow hunting minimum criteria Minimum drawing weight factor 15 kg (35 lb). Minimum diameter of two opposing blades is 22 mm (7/8 in). Only non-barbed hunting arrows are permissible. Arrows with any poison, explosive or other chemical substance on or in the head or shaft are not permitted. Bow fishing on public conservation land also requires a hunting permit.  

So on reading everything: it would seem I need an Open Hunting Permit, and subject to restricted areas, possibly a Small Game permit and a Game Bird Permit.

OK so I've got an Open Permit, that was easy, https://huntingpermits.doc.govt.nz

I last hunted, 40 yrs ago, things have changed, _so my questions as a new newbie are_:

On a farm or private land, obviously, with the permission of the farmer/owner, are any permits required? Presumably there are for game birds during the season? What about rabbits, hares?

And in the predator free spirit, rats, stoats, etc,  are there permits required or restrictions, on where I can fling a pointed stick at them?

What about non DOC public land, i.e. back country roads and verges?

Any clarification or opinions on the above would be appreciated.

What I would really like to be able to do, is in my travels, stop the car, take my bow and after a careful evaluation of the circumstances, plunk that small Goat, or that Turkey I can see feeding on the verge/bluff back down,  beside the road. 

And of course to embark on some pleasant, day hunts, on places where I'm permitted and or permissioned.


Don't be too hard on me, the last time I was hunting, 40 years ago, the requirements were much less stringent than they seem to be today and there was much more of a "Good Bloke" attitude towards hunting, that allowed folk to wander off and bring back a goat or such, without having to worry too  much about the legal intricacies. 

Cheers

----------


## Ground Control

I tried researching this myself recently and from what I could find this here sums it up the best .
A bow of any kind or power is considered a weapon , use common sense .

Where else can you practice - Randwick Archery Club

----------


## MarkN

Yes, thanks for that, and you are correct, common sense  :Have A Nice Day: 

And my common sense tells me, keep any archery away from people, only be practising or pest control or hunting.

That should do it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## SiB

Im no archer but I seem to recall something in the DoC permit system that relates to your projectile weight, and  possibly even draw pull?  Theyve certainly reworded it that you are regarded same as a firearm user, permit wise

Pest species eg stoats etc no paperwork. Keep a record of what n where. A greenie will hug you maybe for it. 

Your infrequency noted, but given the inevitable investment involved in a bow setup, Id suggest you compare to a .22mag or .223 cost wise.  The licence process is not too painful.

----------


## Cordite

How about spear hunting, some pig hunters dispatch pigs that way.  Or an atlatl / woomera spear thrower thingamebob?  Some dude in Canada generated bad press by filming himself taking a bear with a spear (he was former university javelin champion) at 50 yards.  Left the bear to crawl away and only recovered it next day, a bit of an arsehole right enough.

----------


## Barefoot

You can not hunt gamebirds with a bow - so no pheasants, ducks, quail etc. But you can take geese, turkeys and the like.
And hunting road verges in rural areas round Auckland is likely to cause you serious grief these days, it's not the 60/70's.

----------


## MarkN

@ SiB - yes Doc say - Bow hunting minimum criteria Minimum drawing weight factor 15 kg (35 lb). Minimum diameter of two opposing blades is 22 mm (7/8 in). Only non-barbed hunting arrows are permissible. Arrows with any poison, explosive or other chemical substance on or in the head or shaft are not permitted.

@ Cordite - Spears?  there're some weird and wonderful contraptions on the uTubery, I wonder, what about a modified SpearGun? mmmm....

@ Barefoot - "so no pheasants, ducks, quail etc."  ahh thanks for that, worth knowing. And "hunting road verges in rural areas round Auckland" that's why I'm bow not gun, don't want to alarm any viewers and, it's less hunting on the verges and more, stop round the corner,  and then stroll back, for a pot shot, and really the back roads, not the busy ones  :Have A Nice Day: 

Thanks lads, for the input.

Any opinions on permits required for hunting on private land with permission?

----------


## Barefoot

> @ Barefoot - "so no pheasants, ducks, quail etc."  ahh thanks for that, worth knowing. And "hunting road verges in rural areas round Auckland" that's why I'm bow not gun, don't want to alarm any viewers and, it's less hunting on the verges and more, stop round the corner,  and then stroll back, for a pot shot, and really the back roads, not the busy ones 
> 
> Any opinions on permits required for hunting on private land with permission?


The road and verge is public land and a bow raises just as much concern in the eyes of many lifestylers as a rifle does. You also run the chance of shooting someones "pet" goats and the like.
I know if I caught you doing that trick near our place you would be given a short sharp explanation about your family heritage. You plan to hunt with a bow, odds on that any animal of real size is going to move off after being hit which means it could easily run into someones property and if you follow then you are trespassing.

As for permits for private property, only the landowner or occupier can give that. that verbal or written permission is your permit. Unless there is a bloody big sign saying its public land, assume it is private.

----------


## MarkN

Thanks Barefoot, you are of course quite right, I'm old enough and ugly enough to know, when I'm looking at a wild animal, or something that has strayed off a farm. 

Most of the animals that I refer to, are Hares and such, the Goats I've seen, have been in "gorge" country and would have had to come a long way, from a farm.

As to any animals of size, I'm not looking for any big food, and I'll take care of any likely-hood of them running off. 

"Unless there is a bloody big sign saying its public land, assume it is private." Yes and I've now got the NZ topo50 app so I'm going to be able to figure out where I am.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Oh and a note of clarification on the idea of trespassing. I am not trying to be argumentative, I'd like to explain trespass law as I understand it, from having trespassed a couple of people over the years, including a health inspector from a restaurant  :Have A Nice Day:  You have to ask the person to leave, before the police will arrest them. And you have to give them a reasonable time to do so.

Any hoo, to allay any fears, I'm not going to be on private land without permission. 

And the 3 or 4 times year I stop my car and try for a Rabbit or a Turkey, will present no danger to anyone or possibly even to the animals themselves, depending on how good I get with the bow  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## chindit

Do not fire a speargun out of the water, no bullshit. DO NOT FIRE A SPEARGUN OUT OF THE WATER IF THE SPEAR IS FIXED TO THE GUN. Look on youtube about it but please do not do it.

----------


## MarkN

I wouldn't, no, I'm a diver and spear fisherman for 40 - 50 years, not an ounce of idiocy in me, despite my recent conversion to Archery  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmwsm

If you are taking up archery to feed yourself, be prepared to buy food for a while until you sharpen up your skills.

----------


## MarkN

Yes, Having said that, my Kayak fishing keeps me in fish  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MarkN

A wee update, that should put to rest any fears, the board members have had, about me shooting on the side of roads etc.

In November I took advantage of the lack of tourists in our beautiful country and hired a camper-van for a three week trip around the South Island.

I took the bow. 

First I may say, that I've yet to blood an arrow. Several times, by millimetres, I missed.

I loosed an arrow at two rabbits at Lake Pukaki car park at the south end, and missed, as I was aiming high and right by about 2 inches, because before I left Auckland, I was grouping low and left a little. I took a couple of target shots and discovered that I must have adjusted the sigts already, because I was spot on now, so I could aim spot on, from then on.

Later, two rabbits I missed were in the grass next to the Hampden campground just north of Moeraki. I'd lined up the shot at ~20 yds and was confident of success when a backpacker stomped along the gravel path behind me, spooking the rabbit just as I released. Twice!

I entertained thoughts of, foreign national with arrow wounds.

I saw plenty of opportunities to stop and ping, Turkeys, Hares, Rabbits a couple of feral Goats and even some wild/abandoned Chickens. But with a van full of millennials glued to their cellphones, I didn't actually get much time.

The only kill I think I got, was as follows: On the road to Jackson Bay, a place I like for it's remoteness, I saw and I think I got, a stoat, with the van, not the bow...

I was driving along and you know when you see something, on the road ahead and you can't quite make it out, but it appears to be moving, possibly  a wounded bird flapping a wing?

And then just before you run it over, your mind gives you a clear snap shot, of what it is? I saw a stoat grappling with, what I can only describe as a 15 " or so, Eel, on the road. Pretty sure my left front wheel got them.

----------


## Steve123

> A wee update, that should put to rest any fears, the board members have had, about me shooting on the side of roads etc.
> 
> In November I took advantage of the lack of tourists in our beautiful country and hired a camper-van for a three week trip around the South Island.
> 
> I took the bow. 
> 
> First I may say, that I've yet to blood an arrow. Several times, by millimetres, I missed.
> 
> I loosed an arrow at two rabbits at Lake Pukaki car park at the south end, and missed, as I was aiming high and right by about 2 inches, because before I left Auckland, I was grouping low and left a little. I took a couple of target shots and discovered that I must have adjusted the sigts already, because I was spot on now, so I could aim spot on, from then on.
> ...


Did it taste good?

----------


## MarkN

I didn't stop. I did get two eels later on, with a traditional line and hook, they were tasty  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## JD300

Lol sounds like you had a bit of fun you should look into a reel for your bow you guys have a lot of carp up north that are free game and make great burly I am told.

As for hunting,

https://www.doc.govt.nz/map/index.html

Check out that link and switch on hunting areas feature.
There are two places you may hunt officially in this country, Private land with permission from owner (however they are happy for you to do so its open)
And on DOC approved hunting areas that they clearly define in the attached map as open hunting areas, you have already read their rules for Bows so that's easy.
Anywhere outside of these areas it is Illegal.
But the general public still think of bows as toys and sporting equipment so are generally not concerned at all but if you strike one that is concerned or someone of authority out side of these areas.
You will be in for bad times (Some sort of weapons charge)

Nearly forgot you need to apply for the DOC hunting permit to hunt conservation land, And Identify as a bow hunter, this is also mandatory, but its free and easy (Just tick every area in the country you may plan to hunt then you are covered for the year)

----------


## MarkN

Thanks for that JD300

----------


## OBRIEN

I've been an archer for years, but never considered hunting with a bow, if I was thinking about it form the point of view of what would be the best hunting tool that doesn't require a firearms license, then I'd be looking at a compound crossbow of some description. 
Its going to be more accurate than a recurve or compound bow, more powerful, and shoots faster and flatter, 
Shorter time of flight means less chance your target animal will take a step and get wounded rather than killed.

Its your dry land spear gun idea

----------


## Friwi

Good luck navigating in the tight bush with a full drawn ready to shoot crossbow...if they were so much better, way more people would be using them...

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I've been an archer for years, but never considered hunting with a bow, if I was thinking about it form the point of view of what would be the best hunting tool that doesn't require a firearms license, then I'd be looking at a compound crossbow of some description. 
> Its going to be more accurate than a recurve or compound bow, more powerful, and shoots faster and flatter, 
> Shorter time of flight means less chance your target animal will take a step and get wounded rather than killed.
> 
> Its your dry land spear gun idea ��


I bet there's a few who would take your challenge about a crossbow being more accurate than a recurve or compound.

----------


## OBRIEN

> I bet there's a few who would take your challenge about a crossbow being more accurate than a recurve or compound.


I bet your right, I've seen some incredible archers shoot robin hood's at 60m with compound bows, I know there's some very talented archers about, but if it's a question of which takes less practice I'll side with a crossbow over a compound, 
If it's a question about which tool will challenge the hunter most, throw technology out the window and go for a traditional longbow, 

As for the practical side of bow hunting in the bush, its not something I've ever tried, I wouldn't imagine you'd be walking about thick bush with any bow drawn ready to shoot.

----------


## Friwi

My ancestors were victims of the clumberness of the crossbow at Azincourt. The speed of manipulation of the bow is still vastly superior to the crossbow even nowadays with the modern technology. The only exception would be that crazy German guy on YouTube  with his Legolas crossbow.
I get your point that a novice with a cross bow in his hand will learn faster and be more proficient after shooting only a few dozen arrows compared to a beginners bowman.

But I can move in the bush reasonably well with an arrow engaged on the string of my bow, only to be removed if I have to pass through difficult terrain and re engaged as fast if I have to, the drawing being done fairly quickly after that.something you can not do with a crossbow.
I have owned and shot a basic crossbow quite a lot. And also played a bit with a compound one.
Unless you hunt in a reasonably open environment where you have spotted an animal at quite a distance, which gives you the time to draw as quietly as possible your crossbow ( have you heard the crancking mechanism  of some of them? Shocking!) ,place an arrow in position and do a careful stalk to take your shot, I can't see a crossbow being superior to a bow .
No offence but Obviously you have hunted with neither and you are only offering your point of view as a target shooter.

----------


## Shadowsol

> My ancestors were victims of the clumberness of the crossbow at Azincourt. The speed of manipulation of the bow is still vastly superior to the crossbow even nowadays with the modern technology. The only exception would be that crazy German guy on YouTube  with his Legolas crossbow.
> I get your point that a novice with a cross bow in his hand will learn faster and be more proficient after shooting only a few dozen arrows compared to a beginners bowman.
> 
> But I can move in the bush reasonably well with an arrow engaged on the string of my bow, only to be removed if I have to pass through difficult terrain and re engaged as fast if I have to, the drawing being done fairly quickly after that.something you can not do with a crossbow.
> I have owned and shot a basic crossbow quite a lot. And also played a bit with a compound one.
> Unless you hunt in a reasonably open environment where you have spotted an animal at quite a distance, which gives you the time to draw as quietly as possible your crossbow ( have you heard the crancking mechanism  of some of them? Shocking!) ,place an arrow in position and do a careful stalk to take your shot, I can't see a crossbow being superior to a bow .
> No offence but Obviously you have hunted with neither and you are only offering your point of view as a target shooter.


it is illegal to move around in the bush with a cross bow that is loaded and ready to fire - due to the stored energy and risk of them going off if something fails. You can only put a bolt in place when you are ready to fire - you could have the string cocked with no bolt in place but if you follow the rules you are at a disadvantage. A bow you could have an arrow nocked as you stalk for as long as you like - and draw once ready to aim / shoot. My compound at 70lb has a very smooth and quiet draw and 80% let off to hold aim if needed.

I don't doubt the learning curve is a lot smaller for a crossbow - and those who have perhaps suffered injuries etc will find them much easier to use. Or for that matter any archer who cant readily draw 35lb+ and then take an aimed shot. Both have there pros and cons - obviously if you wanted the shortest learning curve you would be carrying a rifle

----------

